# T. dubs on their way



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

THEY ARRIVE AT MY HOUSE SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im very excited!!!!! finally!!
I also got some other cool Tangs. to play with which im excited about.


----------



## blobman (Apr 23, 2008)

ENVY!!!!! :?


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Theyre here and theyre in great shape!!!

 FINALYY!!!


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

where you get them from?


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I got them from Bluechip Aquatics. I have a review posted up there now.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats!

We do require that you post pics! :lol: opcorn:


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Dont know if embedding works here
















I dont have a camera so i tried doing a small video on my phone

try making it actual size... it looks a touch better


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the vids! Looks like a great tank! opcorn:


----------



## doc35 (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes it look a great tank!! I saw some buddies there not compatible w/Troph, don't know if it is a Frontosa or a Tretochephalus, the others I saw are great to live with 'em
What size is your tank?

see ya!! :fish:


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

yeap.... it seems like a Burundi type frontosa..... and he ain't compatible..... plus, if he grows fast your dubs and other fish could become happy meals...


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Its a 180 gallon tank

The Frontosa should be fine as long as his size stays ok. 
Once he gets to fish munching size I will probably have another tank ready for him. 
He is the same size as the smallest dubs in there he just came really close to the glass so he looks quite large compared to the others....
I had to pick him up when I saw him at Petsmart... He was $4.69 which was way to good to pass up.


----------

